#  > Servidores >  > Servidores de Rede >  >  como instalar o squid no windows xp

## talesanselmo

alguem sabe como instalar o squid no windows xp...




1 tutorial alguma coisa 


agradeço a todos q poderem me da uma ajuda....

----------


## antoni

Normalmente o squid é usado no linux, tendo bastante documentação na internet, inclusive aqui no under.

Tempo satrás vi alguma coisa sobre uma versao que rodaria em windows, mas nem sequer cheguei a fazer o download para testar.
Se você pretende utilizar o squid em ambiente de produção, recomendo que instale um servidor linux. Se for apenas para compartilhar internet entre algumas maquinas, recomendo o freeproxy que é bem simples e funciona perfeitamente.

----------


## cleciorodrigo

Tem uma versão pra Windows, ja que o Squid é melhor proxy/cache que existe =) segue este tutorial Peterson Raydan - Utilização do Squid em Servidores Windows mais lembrando que usando ele em uma maquina com linux vc tera melhores resultados, muitos outros recursos que adicionados ao proxy, terão mais desempenhos e beneficios como firewall iptables e relatorios com o Sarg, AdmUser, e muito mais.

Falow




> alguem sabe como instalar o squid no windows xp...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 tutorial alguma coisa 
> 
> 
> agradeço a todos q poderem me da uma ajuda....

----------


## timidboy

O problema é que windows _não_ é um sistema roteavel (eu acho e é um lixo). Uma vez tive que fazer um squid no windows, para desativar o roteamento de pacotes para forçar os clientes a passar pelo proxy por causa do filtro de sites, tranquilo até aí. O unico problema é que ele funciona exclusivamente na porta 80, outlook nao funcionava nem a pau. O cliente resolveu usar linux e resolveu todo seu problema.
 :Wink:

----------

